
Ask HN: Do you have issues with your new 16' MacBook Pro? - stanislavb
I&#x27;ve been holding off from buying a new Mac for quite some time (owning a Mid 2015 15&#x27; model). Now that the new 16 inch models seem right, I&#x27;ve been considering an upgrade. Unfortunately, there&#x27;s a number of complaints about popping sound (from some people) and serious issues with the fans&#x2F;heating from many others. There are some suggestions about disabling turbo boosting and other &quot;hacks&quot; related to the fans and video card (e.g. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=EkmdHVfk4XE). Then, what&#x27;s the reason of buying such an expensive laptop just to disable its power!?<p>I&#x27;m curious, is it that bad or these are just some single cases with more attention than necessary?
======
WaltPurvis
The reported problems with fans/temps seem widespread, but I've personally
experienced none of that. I have the i9 with the mid-range GPU option and I'm
using four external monitors. I run it exclusively in clamshell mode, and
perhaps that's less prone to problems. All I can say is I've had zero problems
with it, and whatever noise the fans might make I haven't heard them above the
sound of my desktop tower's fans (which admittedly are set to "hurricane wind
tunnel testing" level).

Bottom line, my experience with the new MacBook is its really damn fast and
rock solid.

------
iends
I get graphics card related kernel panics about once per week. Usually,
related to opening and closing the lid. Often the panic message is “Bad
Magic”.

~~~
aportela
hi!

apologies for this comment which is completely unrelated to your post - was
just trying to figure out a way to get in touch with you.

I just moved to Durham from NYC for work, and was looking through HN to see if
there were any ongoing meetups, etc. in the area. Saw your comment about an
RTP meetup
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1512702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1512702))
here, so figured you might still be in the area.

Would love any tips you might have for meeting new people / getting involved
in the tech community around here. Or even meeting up in person just to chat!

~~~
iends
Hi, I’m still in the area but am not sure about the meetups in a long time.
There are a bunch of other local meetups on meetup.com, but haven’t been to
any in several years because I have an almost 3 year old.

------
kevinherron
No, mine is fine. No crazy fan or heat issues when hooked up to my LG 5K
either.

It manages heat and power generated by a build better than my 2016 and 2018
did.

~~~
stanislavb
Do you have the CPU and GPU upgraded?

~~~
kevinherron
Yes, both.

------
rayhendricks
No problems. I have the base model thigh with the i7.

